
Ask HN: What will it take to ensure the '16 Presidential polls are secure? - andrewhillman
I feel this years election is going to be a technical disaster and hackers are going to mess with the results.
======
dalke
Nothing. Literally nothing. It's impossible to change the voting systems in
such a short time, barring extraordinary information.

The struggle against easily rigged voting machines is at least 15 years old,
dating from the Help American Vote Act. You would need significant new
evidence, above and beyond, say, the known successes of how to rig a voting
machine, in order to change the current attitudes. A simple feeling of worry
is not enough.

Movie plot example: things could change if we find that all of the Diebold-
based voting machines have an on-board chip that can change receive text
messages to change the result.

